
Some of the lesser known tips for new web developers - jumpalottahigh
https://blog.georgi-yanev.com/software/how-to-become-a-good-developer
======
jumpalottahigh
I wrote a small opinionated post trying to share some of the things I learnt
in the past 5 years to help out fellow developers who are just starting out.

